# Berkshire East - February 10 2015 - pain & powder!



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

Got up there almost for 1st chair. Looked like 8 or 10" of snow fell yesterday. I knew Berkshire East had been skiing well lately and figured it would be totally lit up today.

First time on the new quad. Lift is not super fast but I was told they speed it up on the weekends. Either way much more comfortable and quicker ride than the old erector set double chair.

First run was The Jug... usually this trail is thin cover and late to open, wanted to take advantage of the fresh. I might have skied a little aggressively out the gate today. At the bottom of this 1st run I noticed I was in a lot of pain. Lower back. Not sure what I did to it but I guess I'm not the spring chicken I once was.

For the rest of the day I would be a 6-7 on the pain scale with spikes up to 8 if I moved wrong. Moving wrong included bending my lower back really in any way. My plan to "take it easy" was to ski as much untracked expert woods as possible before I couldn't handle the pain any longer. Plan worked out pretty well.

I'll let the photos do the talking regarding conditions and awesomeness of Berkshire East terrain. Woods here are most comparable to the offerings of Magic Mountain, and a few areas give Magic a run for the $ as you'll see in the photos.

Hopefully everyone else that skied there today ignored the few ropes that were put up over the woods. Berkshire East policy is basically they rope off woods because the ski patrol doesn't feel like patrolling them. Today, surprisingly this included East Glade (which was great) and a couple of the woods with no name off Mohawk (which were great).

I wrapped up skiing at 2:00pm. All my back could handle. Sitting here in the office now (30 minutes away) with an electric back heater.

So on to the pictures. I'll indicate which areas the photos are taken in.






To get here follow the path between Upper Minnie Dole and the ski patrol hut. It connects you to Outback just above the Exhibition lift.





These woods start about halfway down Mohawk, on the right. There is currently a sign that says "Ski Area Boundary" and a rope. Follow the tracks under the rope. These woods have a few good little cliffs and drops, lots of character. Those drops felt great on my back today 





I think these are called Tomahawk Woods? You start going down Jug and you see them on the left.





Same as above.





Blizzard Island. The easiest and most used tree area.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

Enter The Beast from top of UMass. Keep cutting across rather than going down "Beast" proper. There you will find these woods. Unusually steep in there.





A bit further down the same as above





I think this is East Glade, unless I have my Tomahawk and East Glade pictures mixed up..





Same as above, whichever it is.





Not woods.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice looking glades, good luck with your back, bad backs suck, I know from experience.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2015)

Damn...looks incredible. Still have never skied BEast. That needs to change.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks great!  Pretty sure that next Wednesday me and my son will be making our 1st trip the Berkshire East after a quick run from VT to CT and back up to VT in 24 hrs for a presentation I have to give. Can't wait!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

I was there today, definitely some good terrain in the trees. I used Tuna's map from the other Beast trip report. # 5 glades (off Umass?) are pretty steep and require some technical skiing. VERY thin however. Lots of stumps and exposed rocks. Definitely challenging. 

The trees off of Mohawk were fun too. Natural terrain had good soft bumps, but the troughs were pretty much all ice. Everything was pretty tracked out when I got on the hill (9:00). But there were still pockets of fresh snow to be found.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> I was there today, definitely some good terrain in the trees. I used Tuna's map from the other Beast trip report. # 5 glades (off Umass?) are pretty steep and require some technical skiing. VERY thin however. Lots of stumps and exposed rocks. Definitely challenging.
> 
> The trees off of Mohawk were fun too. Natural terrain had good soft bumps, but the troughs were pretty much all ice. Everything was pretty tracked out when I got on the hill (9:00). But there were still pockets of fresh snow to be found.



Bene sounds like you went down Beast Proper... it's basically an exposed rock trail. Next time go further past the top of that... keep going to your left across the mountain. It gets steeper, but today it was knee deep and untouched.

Berkshire East used to have the nickname Berkshire Iced. I try to avoid calling it that... but I'll just say ski that mountain when there's lots of snow or else ski it in the spring. I've skied there since I was a young'un, and raced there in high school. Lots of days on that hill... today was definitely Top 5.

Also being a Berkshire East native, I've grown up with the mantra that "all skis are rock skis". I'm sure my bases took some abuse today.

Glad you used my map!  It wasn't a great day for me to try and connect with AZ'ers... especially after the pain kicked in. One of these days!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think these were the woods off UMass. Very comparable to the trees left of the Red Chair at Magic, as Tuna said.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

I found thin cover in every bit of woods I went into. I know I didn't hit them all, but I think I hit the best spots according to your map. I got into areas of knee deep stuff as well. It was pretty rad. I'm not bitching about the rocks, my boards were well beat before Berkshire East!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

That's like 20 feet of blower pow by Berkshire East standards lol. Looks like you did find you way into those woods. I recognize that spot -- if you keep going a bit further left you end up where my photos are taken. Yep, similar steepness and spacing the Magic red chair woods, exactly my thoughts on that one.

I wonder if you're the 1 guy I happened to speak to in there who followed me in!

Edit: BTW my map needs to be updated. I ended up making some turns with another guy from Northampton and he showed me a few spots I was unawares and I showed him a few of my favorites. I'm sure there's a couple more zones I still don't even know about. They are constantly adding woods but not adding them to the map.

If the map properly reflected all the woods skiing areas on that mountain probably a lot more expert / tree skiers would seriously consider it just based on the sheer number and variety. I mean, for western Massachusetts it's pretty impressive.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah I took that line left! Very technical run. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Wish it wasn't a race day though, I can only handle so many chairs with high schoolers.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 10, 2015)

Man I am jealous... I was suppose to go out today there, until I found out we had significant ice damming in our house.  Ended up spending the day on the phone with the insurance company and etc.  Good report though!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2015)

well done Tuna.  hope the back heals up quick for you.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 10, 2015)

You took better pictures than Tim! The terrain looks sweet


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> You took better pictures than Tim! The terrain looks sweet



Savemeasammy was there? 


Hope the back gets better Tuna. 

Yesterday was truly amazing. Mishka commented he got more fresh stuff yesterday than his week in Colorado. We went beyond outback and the hike back was well worth it. Also followed the Zip Line routes for some great stuff. Blowing through all that untouched snow and around thin trees was amazing. The areas around Roy's Way were waist deep in more than a few spots first thing. 

I lapped Lift Line 3-4 times first thing and glad I did, was the best shape I've skied it in. Glad they opened the chair before 9 too. The woods around Hemlock were still untouched for the most part when I left around 3. Some more pics...


















Quite the ledge off Roy's Way.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2015)

Tin I definitely saw you going down lift line a couple times from the lift. I was thinking there was a good chance it was you based on the black skis / black outfit.

My compliments to your skiing, you were tearing it up.

Hows the hike back from the Outback / Zipline area woods? I've never gone down there but it was looking sweet yesterday.


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Tin I definitely saw you going down lift line a couple times from the lift. I was thinking there was a good chance it was you based on the black skis / black outfit.
> 
> My compliments to your skiing, you were tearing it up.
> 
> Hows the hike back from the Outback / Zipline area woods? I've never gone down there but it was looking sweet yesterday.




Thanks, the pink poles are my favorite part of it. They are hard to lose in fresh stuff lol

The hike involved skiing down unplowed roads which was nice. We came out on E Rd. and then onto Hawley Rd. I don't know if there will ever be enough snow again to do it. It's low angle and thinly spaced fun but the stuff I found around Roys and past the ski patrol hut is enough to keep me busy though. The stuff around Hemlock and that area was just as nice and hardly touched without the hike back. Definitely a day to remember.


----------



## Tin (Feb 11, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> Yeah I took that line left! Very technical run. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Wish it wasn't a race day though, I can only handle so many chairs with high schoolers.






There were some tracks coming way way far left out of Beast, only a few pairs. Was that you? Was wondering how far left in it was. Looked like a longer and more open line. I only went about 100' past Beast, it was so deep and tight I didn't repeat it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2015)

If you like cliffs keep going further out past Beast. It's steep up top, then gets a little less steep (but still tight) as you can see in my 2 pics.

Then about 2/3 way down you have a choice. There is a narrow path going sideways to the left, this is the exit which takes you over towards top of Exhibition chair. Or you can keep going straight down in which case there are legit 10 foot cliffs and it's very technical. FWIW I took the escape route.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> There were some tracks coming way way far left out of Beast, only a few pairs. Was that you? Was wondering how far left in it was. Looked like a longer and more open line. I only went about 100' past Beast, it was so deep and tight I didn't repeat it.



I followed one set of tracks left because it looked pretty untouched and a little more open, and it was for a few yards then it thickened right back up. It was extremely challenging but I enjoyed it. I got to a point where it looked like there could be a steep drop (I'm talking over 8'), so I bailed for my knees sake and started to bushwhack skiers right again into the end a little chute that was almost too steep to hold any kind of snow. 

For me, probably one of the most difficult glades I've ever skied besides the red chair trees at Magic and the Darkside at Gore. One of those runs I REALLY wish I had shorter skis with a wider waist. 98mm wasn't wide enough for how deep the stuff was.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 11, 2015)

Man, it's been quite a while since the anywhere in the Berkshires looked that good.  I'm glad they are having a killer year after putting a bunch of money into the place.  They are supposed to open a bike park this summer so next year we'll have bike trails to ski/ride on.  Fun stuff. 

Suck to hear about the back.  Take it easy for a bit and next time do a warm up and some stretching.  I've learned that lesson recently as well.  Ageing sucks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to pick up a back brace at Home Depot that'll hopefully straighten out the back before the weekend and I'll wear it while skiing from now on.

The mountain bike park @ Berkshire East should be sweet! Jiminy Peak has a terrible MTB trail network IMO. You need to be a pro downhiller to take on a lot of Jiminy's trails. If Berkshire East has some nice intermediate trails with berms and a nice surface it would be a huge advantage for a rider like me (half-assed rider on an aging Spec Enduro)


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice glades - nicely spaced.  Though your back was bugging you, it looked like you found some nice lines!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 11, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm going to pick up a back brace at Home Depot that'll hopefully straighten out the back before the weekend and I'll wear it while skiing from now on.
> 
> The mountain bike park @ Berkshire East should be sweet! Jiminy Peak has a terrible MTB trail network IMO. You need to be a pro downhiller to take on a lot of Jiminy's trails. If Berkshire East has some nice intermediate trails with berms and a nice surface it would be a huge advantage for a rider like me (half-assed rider on an aging Spec Enduro)



Yeah, Jiminy doesn't really maintain the trails and they don't support the biking part of things at all.  No pro shop, nothing.  You can't even get a spare tube there.  I wonder if they'll change that once BEast opens their park.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 11, 2015)

The unmarked next to Beast, with the cliffs n stuff..a bit too gnarly  for me. I wimped out last time I went in there, took a look around and  said 'nope'.

If we get a storm this wknd...I will be there Monday.
Gray helmet, ugly grey pants, blue jacket, beat up Prophet 90s, white Oakleys. 
Holla 'n I will buy you a beer*


















*Schaefer


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 11, 2015)

That area to the left of Beast is very steep and tight.  Nice chute further down the line and a couple extremely steep shots, also a big 30 foot cliff in there too.  There are some killer long routes off the outback which end up down at the road.  I have also cut some glades that end up down at the road as well which I have tried out yet.  Also there are some really nice glades off the backside from Mohawk down towards River Road, nothing overly steep but nice moderate hardwoods.  I haven't been able to really explore yet as I was away for 3 nights at the summit and the wife wouldn't let me ski alone without my 6 year old monday!  Now I have to work all week!  HA!  If anyone wants a tour sometime this weekend PM me!


----------



## mishka (Feb 11, 2015)

B-East  great place.  
yesterday definitely day to remember. Best untracked, truly bottomless skiing I had this season....ammm ever

skiing on the side of the road   priceless

Tin I need some of those pictures


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 11, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> That's like 20 feet of blower pow by Berkshire East standards lol. Looks like you did find you way into those woods. I recognize that spot -- if you keep going a bit further left you end up where my photos are taken. Yep, similar steepness and spacing the Magic red chair woods, exactly my thoughts on that one.
> 
> I wonder if you're the 1 guy I happened to speak to in there who followed me in!
> 
> ...



A lot of the unmarked woods have been cut by locals and likely won't make it on the map.  There are so many options still yet to be thinned as well. With skins you can access much more terrain using existing bike and zip line trails.  I have to get out and ski again soon I'm losing my mind reading this thread!


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 12, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> The mountain bike park @ Berkshire East should be sweet! Jiminy Peak has a terrible MTB trail network IMO. You need to be a pro downhiller to take on a lot of Jiminy's trails. If Berkshire East has some nice intermediate trails with berms and a nice surface it would be a huge advantage for a rider like me (half-assed rider on an aging Spec Enduro)



I didn't notice before, but I ride an aging Enduro too.  Wanna be friends?  Haha!  I also have an older BigHit that was down for a year while I put together funds to rebuild the fork and shock.  I'm kinda hoping to upgrade this year but it'll depend on said funds.  

Did you ever ride at Catamount when they had their bike park?  It was super fun.  Very intermediate compared to places like Mountain Creek and Highland.  The trail builders did a great job making the trails flowing and peppering in features that us mortals would attempt.  Unfortunately, Catamount's management didn't support it beyond hiring a couple lifties.  The builders had to use all their own resources and time to get it done.  Eventually, they shut it down due to lack of attendance.  If they had just advertised it would have taken off.  I asked around at bike shops in CT and none of them even knew they allowed biking.  Now BEast is going to swoop in and take that business.  I don't blame them and I'm happy they're doing it, but Catamount really missed the boat.  Jiminy will most likely lose their bike income to BEast too unless they really step their game up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure dude I def could use someone to intermediately ride some trails this summer. I don't get pumped for biking like I do for skiing -- but hey we all need something to do when there's no snow!

Never did ride Catamount. Only been to Jiminy, Mt Snow, and Plattekill. Of those I think Mt Snow had the best easier trails and Platty overall had the best trails and clearly they take biking seriously there in the summer.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 16, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Sure dude I def could use someone to intermediately ride some trails this summer. I don't get pumped for biking like I do for skiing -- but hey we all need something to do when there's no snow!
> 
> Never did ride Catamount. Only been to Jiminy, Mt Snow, and Plattekill. Of those I think Mt Snow had the best easier trails and Platty overall had the best trails and clearly they take biking seriously there in the summer.



I'm the same way, biking takes a distant second place to snowboarding for me, but I do love downhilling.  Killington has some sweet trails too and I hear they're going to be expanding their bike park quite a bit this year.  Plans to do some cool stuff on Ramshead.  I've never been to Platty but I heard it's good.  Highland and Mountain Creek (Diablo) are also a lot of fun, even though I stick to the easier stuff.  Highland has a trail called Cat's Paw that nothing but berms and small jumps/drops.  It's like a roller coaster ride.  I usually lap that for most of the day.


----------

